# Evic Vt Ver 2



## Zegee (7/7/15)

Hello all 

can any vendors confirm if they have the updated VT or will they be getting stock in any time soon?

thanks in advance .


----------



## Zegee (8/7/15)

Really no one 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


----------



## Lim (25/7/15)

don't see Evic VT have any updates, can you point me the news and maybe I can try ask if there is update on that?


----------



## Zegee (25/7/15)

Hi @Lim the v2 or updated version is meant to address initial issues picked up by mos reviewers when camping below 30w which essentially means newer software. The lack of ability to upgrade current models makes it tricky for a consumer buy now or wait 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


----------



## JK! (27/7/15)

Waiting for the update here as well...


----------



## Gizmo (27/7/15)

All the ones we had were firmware version 1.18 which is the retail version with no software issues.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/7/15)

We have the latest eVic-VT kits arriving in about two weeks. Straight out of the factory so will have the latest software


----------



## Frostbite (27/7/15)

We have a very limited shipment arriving tomorrow, as far as we know the battery issue and screen issue was addressed. Nothing was said about firmware upgrades as yet.


----------



## Lim (28/7/15)

Can some one please let me know if the following is the correct step for triggering the problem

1) set voltage control at 10w
2) change to ti mode and ni mode and set wattage to 60w
3) change to voltage mode 
4) press fire 

because I still get at 10 w... not jumping to 60w... because I was reading on the web saying that is how it happens

but I did not try this when I got the sample a while ago, and I just unboxed the new orange one I received yesterday, it does not appear to jump to 60w. 

so I am not sure if it is because this firmware has already been upgraded, or I am not firing it right 

Please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## Zegee (28/7/15)

Frostbite said:


> We have a very limited shipment arriving tomorrow, as far as we know the battery issue and screen issue was addressed. Nothing was said about firmware upgrades as yet.


What battery and screen issue


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Frostbite (28/7/15)

Zegee said:


> What battery and screen issue
> 
> 
> Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020



Basically someone opened their eVic-VT and discovered that the mah rating was written on each of the cells. A Little math was done and 5000mah was not the end result.

Joyetech came out with a press release and said they had made a mistake by purchasing the batteries from a certain supplier and they should not have labelled the individual cells and that the rating was indeed 5000mah in their tests.


----------



## Lim (28/7/15)

well, I think they just announced the label was placed wrong


----------

